# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Charging of robots >  Robotic electric vehicle chargers, PowerHydrant LLC, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Designer - PowerHydrant LLC

----------


## Airicist

Power Hydrant automatic electric vehicle charger

Published on Mar 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

PowerHydrant saves Jen’s day
March 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

PowerHydrant serves 4 vehicles
March 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Automated Robotic EV Charger by PowerHydrant

Published on Dec 4, 2016




> Interview with PowerHydrant. PowerHydrant is an early stage startup focused on applying the "smart phone dividend" to deliver 3D sensor based conductive autonomous fast-charging for Autonomous Vehicles and eMobility. Based in Boston's Innovation District, PowerHydrant is a member of the MIT Startup Exchange and part of Autodesk's inaugural Startups-in-Residence (STIR) group. Filmed at the IDTechEx USA 2016 in Santa Clara California.

----------

